# Reel Crazy 1st Annual Tournament (TopWater Grill)



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Come out and enjoy a day of fun and fishing. With headline sponsor TopWater Grill we will hold the tourney on October 11th, 2014 on location.

Full Palapa bar will be open, and food options available.

Vendors are welcome and will have several booths set up on site.

Live Calcutta starting at $100 and live raffle.

Captain's/Calcutta meeting on Friday the 10th.

Up to 4 man teams 1 guide per team.

3 trout 2 redfish heaviest stringer wins.

Payouts based upon entry.

Entry is now available at http://reelcrazyapparel.com/Tournament.html

Come on out and win some big money!


----------

